# la terminación -rs-



## pcplus

Bona tarda!

¿¿En las palabras terminadas en -rs- se pronuncia la "r"??

ejemplo: *culers, Granollers, carrers*

sé que la r final es muda, pero no estoy seguro del final en "rs"

Moltes gràcies


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Por esta zona al menos, no. Esas tres palabras las pronunciamos acabadas en -és.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Y castelle*r*s = castellés. Oi?


----------



## Namarne

Sip. (Però hi ha llocs on pronuncien la r, ja ho diran els amics valencians).


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Namarne said:


> Sip. (Però hi ha llocs on pronuncien la r, ja ho diran els amics valencians). Oi?


 
Pot ser. Meus amics dels Castellers de Sants diuen aixì. Castellés.

(¡Qué mal escribo el catalán, perdó totom!)


----------



## Favara

Sí, els valencians (i supose que tots els occidentals) fem RS:
carrers = /ka'reɾs/; Granollers = /gɾano'ʎeɾs/


----------



## oxk

Favara said:


> Sí, els valencians (i supose que tots els occidentals) fem RS:
> carrers = /ka'reɾs/; Granollers = /gɾano'ʎeɾs/



Nop, en dialecte nord-occidental ho diem com a l'oriental, sense pronunciar la r. Això sí ens difereix del conunt de dialectes del sud.

Salut!


----------



## jmx

Més informació sobre la pronunciació de -r :

http://reocities.com/SoHo/cafe/9308/alvR.jpg

http://reocities.com/SoHo/cafe/9308/rfinal.html


----------



## Pinairun

A Castelló diem carrers, ferrers, Granollers...


----------

